

ThreeNodes.js: A Visual WebGL Scene Editor in the Browser - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/12885773103/threenodes-js-a-visual-webgl-scene-editor

======
gbelote
Sweet.

How do you actually use it? I'm staring at a blank canvas.

~~~
devongovett
Drag nodes from the list on the left to the right panel and connect the
points.

